# Health Insurance



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

We are moving soon to N Virginia and have to source our own health insurance, which H's company will pay for.

How do we go about deciding on a company and what level is best for us?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The level of coverage is a decision you have to make as you know your and your family's needs.
I find it unusual that the company does not offer a plan. 
Google will be your friend - Blue Cross Blue Shield, Humana, Signa, Aetna ... just to name a few. PLEASE read the small print before making a decision.


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

twostep said:


> The level of coverage is a decision you have to make as you know your and your family's needs.
> I find it unusual that the company does not offer a plan.
> Google will be your friend - Blue Cross Blue Shield, Humana, Signa, Aetna ... just to name a few. PLEASE read the small print before making a decision.


Its actually a UK company that is opening up a US office so we are the guinea pigs!

Is there a reason to go for one over the other ie are the all near enough the same or do policies vary wildly.
Thanks for your help btw


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

poopydoo said:


> Its actually a UK company that is opening up a US office so we are the guinea pigs!
> 
> Is there a reason to go for one over the other ie are the all near enough the same or do policies vary wildly.
> Thanks for your help btw


It all depends on your individual needs.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Going in as an individual looking for health insurance means it will cost you an arm and a leg. You may want to look for an independent insurance agent (i.e. one not tied to a company, but free to offer policies from a variety of companies) and talk to them about this branch office arrangement.

It might be possible to negotiate something a bit more favorable to your needs if you can offer them the possibility of a company group account down the road. Or, depending on the industry your employer is in, there could be the option of buying health insurance through a professional association, union or other group plan.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Going in as an individual looking for health insurance means it will cost you an arm and a leg. You may want to look for an independent insurance agent (i.e. one not tied to a company, but free to offer policies from a variety of companies) and talk to them about this branch office arrangement.
> 
> It might be possible to negotiate something a bit more favorable to your needs if you can offer them the possibility of a company group account down the road. Or, depending on the industry your employer is in, there could be the option of buying health insurance through a professional association, union or other group plan.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thats really useful Bev, Thanks.

One useful point to note is...it wont cost US an arm and a leg


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The other advantage of the group health insurance Bev mentions is that it limits the exclusion of pre-existing conditions on an individual.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally, I had a great experience with Cigna when I broke my ankle. But that was Cigna in Florida, and it may not carry over. All the nurses were amazed at what they were providing for me once I was home.


----------

